# Would you become a white knight?



## failoutboy (Jan 4, 2014)

*.*

.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Sounds to me that a white knight is a horny bored man thinking that he would gain anything from defending females from vicious trolls!


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

this gave me a good chuckle 

it's the internet, I'm sure they're capable of defending themselves more than perhaps yourself.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Already been called one here, but I don't give a flying ****. I'll say what's right regardless. Fool had no defense but a cheap term.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No, necromancer or fire mage.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/White_Knighting
^read

We don't need you to defend us, just be a decent person.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Isn't the female equivalent (female sticking up for a male) called a Black knight? That actually sounds much cooler lol.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

White knighting is bad mkay.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

I wonder what the term is for defending a man pretending to be a female, a gullable white knight.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes. Afterwards I will complain about being single, despite the fact I'm such a nice guy.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Do you get a costume?


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

Sounds super racist.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Isn't the female equivalent (female sticking up for a male) called a Black knight? That actually sounds much cooler lol.


I believe a black knight is the opposite of the white knight, and their natural enemy.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Why it got to be white?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

No, I'd rather be a Dark Knight, the hero she deserves, but not the one she needs right now.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Zone said:


> No, I'd rather be a Dark Knight, the hero she deserves, but not the one she needs right now.


we should be friends. lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


> Why it got to be white?


Probably cause:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Knight_(Through_the_Looking-Glass)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll be the guy who's not good enough to be a knight who goes around kissing *** instead: The ladies of SAS seem to do a good job defending themselves and need no White Knights to defend their honor :lol


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope, Just because someone has a vagina doesn't mean they'll always be right or don't need setting straight. 

Most women can take care of themselves perfectly fine anyway.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Isn't the female equivalent (female sticking up for a male) called a Black knight? That actually sounds much cooler lol.


Nope, a black knight who insults women for just being women. Opposite of a white knight.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a female and a white knight. I've been a white knight all this time, y'all just never knew. WHAT A TWIST.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

boas said:


> Do you get a costume?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll be the bitter dark knight of the soul.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

White knight on the internet ? Nope
In real life yes. I secretly follow my co-worker home just to make sure she's safe. (don't want any creeps out there messing with her) :/


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What, as opposed to the ones who b**** about females every chance they get? 

They're both a bore.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

The black knight will die faster in a heatwave.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

According to some people on SAS I already am. In fairness I think there is _some_ truth behind this archetype, however it has been adopted by that part of the internet that complains about women all the time in an attempt to dismiss any men who tell them to shut up about it.



Persephone The Dread said:


> No, necromancer or fire mage.


:lol


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yer Blues said:


> The black knight will die faster in a heatwave.


That's a myth, while darker colors are better radiators of heat, they are not any better at absorbing it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I call it as I see it. I'm never defending a girl because she is a girl or because I want sex or a relationship, but I do defend women that get attacked because of their gender.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> A white knight is someone who goes around the internet defending people that are female from anyone who attacks them.
> 
> I think I want to become one for a little while to see what it is like.
> 
> ...


good question, a couple years ago, 2 girls killed themselves in a town near me because of internet bullying and school bullying, a little help if needed would do no harm...


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought it was specifically white men defending white women?

How about a Bushido samurai? That is what I want to be


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Resonance said:


> According to some people on SAS I already am. In fairness I think there is _some_ truth behind this archetype, however it has been adopted by that part of the internet that complains about women all the time in an attempt to dismiss any men who tell them to shut up about it.


^Yeah I've experienced that too.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll stick up for anyone that's getting demonised and bullied by others, regardless of gender. Well I would if I wasn't such a ****ing coward.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

apx24 said:


> I'll stick up for anyone that's getting demonised and bullied by others, regardless of gender. Well I would if I wasn't such a ****ing coward.


Yeah, that's what I try to do as well.

I have definitely seen people 'protect' others based purely on attraction; guys defending girls - especially cute/pretty ones - and girls rallying around attractive guys and coming to their defence.
I get that if you like somebody or you're a fan of something, you might want instinctively to defend them/it or help them out, but it sometimes goes to pretty strange levels and you can't help but feel sad for them.
But I've never seen the term "white knight" get used in a way that actually even attempted to address that. It just gets used to dismiss people.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes I am. 

All I demand is they cook me dinner, wash my dishes, and give me blow jobs in return for my protection.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I can defend myself.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

What are the hours like? Do you get to wear an outfit?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Perhaps everyone will laugh at me but still I will say: I have heard a story of a guy who prepared an amazing surprise for his girlfriend - he made a unique wedding carriage of wood HIMSELF, painted it white and got a couple of gorgeous white horses. She was moved to the point of tears.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> In peacetime, nothing looks better in a man than restraint and humility. But when the battle trumpet blows in our ears, it's time to act like a tiger. With your muscles taut and blood stirred up, hide your civilized nature under the guise of ugly rage. Lend your eyes a terrifying gleam, and let them jut out from the portholes of your head like brass cannons. Make your brow jut out over your eyes, like a frightening cliff over the wild and desolate ocean. Now grit your teeth and let your nostrils flare. Take a deep breath and draw on every impulse to its fullest strength.


I actually read a study that women in more dangerous societies (higher crime rate) prefer more masculine aggressive men than women in more peaceful societies.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Being a "white knight" has become a synonym for any male who's against generic gender stereotypes when it comes to women.

But there are still definitely guys who choose the "white knight" approach because of personal agendas ie. they do so for a girl they find attractive and so forth.

Anyway, I prefer to fight or ignore my own battles whenever it comes to gender issues.
So I voted for "I'm female and I want my honor undefended!"


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

arnie said:


> I actually read a study that women in more dangerous societies (higher crime rate) prefer more masculine aggressive men than women in more peaceful societies.


Of course


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

There are no women on the internet. They're all having sex with the people you hate.

I do like to troll trolls every once in a while. I don't know if that falls under that category or not.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Never. Men should not 'white knight' for women who they aren't f**king or aren't in their family. Do this, and female entitlement goes away.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I think some guys are answering 'no' for the wrong reasons.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I wouldn't defend someone just because of their gender. I would only feel the need to defend someone if I agree with them or if they were being treated very badly. Don't see why gender should matter.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

boas said:


> Do you get a costume?


Ok, if I get a nice set of armor I might change my mind  And I'll need the armor to protect me from lonelioness :hide Otherwise no way.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Only if I get a broom as a lance and an electric wheel chair as my noble steed!

...because that would be awesome!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Resonance said:


> That's a myth, while darker colors are better radiators of heat, they are not any better at absorbing it.


Oh sure, introduce science to my lame joke. What are you, some sort of armored defender of science?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zone said:


> No, I'd rather be a Dark Knight, the hero she deserves, but not the one she needs right now.


Lol. Win. :yes


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

People resent you for agreeing with them and sticking up for them. They'd prefer someone to argue with. A person who insults and degrades them. This is why I don't bother with talking to people. They're all bat **** crazy.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I assumed this was some kind of position in the KKK


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Sounds to me that a white knight is a horny bored man thinking that he would gain anything from defending females from vicious trolls!


Thats exactly what they are.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that women are attracted to guys who are mean to them, and are unattracted to guys to are nice to them.

I forgot where I read it though.


----------

